# Bad news, composite propane tank recall



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn! I was really thinking about getting one of these. Much cheaper and lighter than aluminum. Lite Cylinder is the OEM that the vast majority of companies re-market as composite tanks in the US.

PHMSA - Home - PHMSA Orders Recall of Cylinders Manufactured by The Lite Cylinder Company


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh bummer.


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

kellysails said:


> Damn! I was really thinking about getting one of these. Much cheaper and lighter than aluminum. Lite Cylinder is the OEM that the vast majority of companies re-market as composite tanks in the US.
> 
> PHMSA - Home - PHMSA Orders Recall of Cylinders Manufactured by The Lite Cylinder Company


Sure would like to know the whole story: Lite Recall Letter


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is a link to the reasons why the recall happened.
http://www.phmsa.dot.gov/staticfile...ecall_Order_The_Lite_Cylinder_Company_Inc.pdf

I wrote to this company looking to buy a couple of blims (scratched and dent). Did get an answer, no blims. Now I got to buy aluminum tanks.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This is not good.. gotta check some labels..

From the recall notice...These so-tagged items are subject to this action:



> DOT-SP 14562
> DOT-SP-13957
> DOT-SP 13105 (Only if manufactured by The Lite Cylinder Company. Cylinders manufactured by Composite Scandinavia [M0408] and marked with this number are not subject to the recall)
> Any cylinder requalified under requalification approval H706
> Any cylinder manufactured under M5729


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I think/hope mine are OK.. .I think they were made in Canadia... Will check..


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

those aren't the same ones that LEHR markets for their LPG powered engines?


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Captainmeme said:


> Here is a link to the reasons why the recall happened.
> http://www.phmsa.dot.gov/staticfile...ecall_Order_The_Lite_Cylinder_Company_Inc.pdf
> 
> I wrote to this company looking to buy a couple of blims (scratched and dent). Did get an answer, no blims. Now I got to buy aluminum tanks.


Looks like really poor management. Too bad. Great product idea. We loved the composite tank on our Gemini and were planning to get one for our Irwin.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Captainmeme said:


> Here is a link to the reasons why the recall happened.
> http://www.phmsa.dot.gov/staticfile...ecall_Order_The_Lite_Cylinder_Company_Inc.pdf
> 
> Now I got to buy aluminum tanks.


There are other composite tanks that are good and will not have any issues - Trident for one.

Ron - The tanks recalled were sold in Canada - I have 2 10 pound ones. There is not a Canadian recall at this time.

Biggest problem (except for dollars) is finding tanks that fit the locker.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Trident remarkets the Ragasco composite tank. I like the Trident products as they seem to have a very strong emphasis on safety. From my research it seems to be made in Norway. There are a number of distributors of the Ragasco tank. It looks like a well made alternative to the Lite Cylinder.

One source is Amazon
Ragasco Clear View 20lb Composite Propane Tank - Propane Tanks for your Gas Grills, Patio Heaters and more - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51F2xNSAeRL


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Personally, I don't get why I would buy a composite 20 lb propane tank for 80 bucks.

That's the cost of three to four regular tanks that I could just dispose of every 5 to 10 years. For that matter, I'm not familiar with whether the composite tanks have a lifespan. If they do, I'm even more perplexed.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Personally, I don't get why I would buy a composite 20 lb propane tank for 80 bucks.
> 
> That's the cost of three to four regular tanks that I could just dispose of every 5 to 10 years. For that matter, I'm not familiar with whether the composite tanks have a lifespan. If they do, I'm even more perplexed.


Can you share where you buy your refillable tanks for under $80? I went to several RV dealers to see about replacing my metal tank and they were all about $200.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Home Depot has them for 29.95.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

mad_machine said:


> Home Depot has them for 29.95.


Thanks. The standard backyard grill size tank won't fit in my propane locker. By the time I remove and redesign the locker I'm back up to the price for a tank that will fit without doing all that work.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> Personally, I don't get why I would buy a composite 20 lb propane tank for 80 bucks.
> 
> That's the cost of three to four regular tanks that I could just dispose of every 5 to 10 years. For that matter, I'm not familiar with whether the composite tanks have a lifespan. If they do, I'm even more perplexed.


Absolutely NO rust/staining... featherweight when lugging it up to the 'nearest' refill station (heavier bringing it back, but still lighter and often somebody takes pity and offers a ride).. the ability to 'see' the level in the tank and not get surprised half way through cooking a meal..

We're quite happy with ours despite the premium and it looks like the prices are coming down. I think the 'life span' varies but starts at 15 years - isn't that longer than steel?


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Personally, I don't get why I would buy a composite 20 lb propane tank for 80 bucks.
> 
> That's the cost of three to four regular tanks that I could just dispose of every 5 to 10 years. For that matter, I'm not familiar with whether the composite tanks have a lifespan. If they do, I'm even more perplexed.


Are they steel tanks? I can't imagine putting any tank on the boat that is not either aluminum or composite. I would think that steel would have serious rust issues. Maybe you touch them up every year with paint. They are sure MUCH MUCH cheaper.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Darn. My tank fits the recall and according to the PHMSA, the company is out of business and so no refunds or replacements are available.

Anybody know of another composite tank maker?


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

remetau said:


> Darn. My tank fits the recall and according to the PHMSA, the company is out of business and so no refunds or replacements are available.
> 
> Anybody know of another composite tank maker?


Yes, Ragasco, Norwegian made. Trident also sells it under their name.

Ragasco Clear View 20lb Composite Propane Tank - Propane Tanks for your Gas Grills, Patio Heaters and more - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51F2xNSAeRL


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

good to know that other people make them. I am thinking of getting a 5hp lehr this summer and want to run a big tank with some smaller ones for backup


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

kellysails said:


> Are they steel tanks? I can't imagine putting any tank on the boat that is not either aluminum or composite. I would think that steel would have serious rust issues. Maybe you touch them up every year with paint. They are sure MUCH MUCH cheaper.


I "painted" the bottom 3" of my new (2 years ago) steel tanks with West System epoxy. Let's see how they hold up.

But yes, corrosion of the steel ones is a big problem. My old ones that came with the boat looked OK, until I removed the tanks.... the bottom 3" of tank stayed in place, while the top 9" of tank came out! Rusted completely through.

I think the problem is, on a port tack, the bottom of the tanks is in salt water if you bury the rail.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> Thanks. The standard backyard grill size tank won't fit in my propane locker. By the time I remove and redesign the locker I'm back up to the price for a tank that will fit without doing all that work.


That's why I referenced the 20lb tank, which can be purchased for $25-$30. The math doesn't work on odd sizes.

To other posters replies...... Sure the steel tanks rust. Not horrifically, but I toss them every 5-10 yrs and buy new. I never repaint them. Therefore, the three standard tanks I can buy for the price of one composite have a combined life span that seems a lot longer than a single composite.

Someone mentioned that their propane locker gets wet. That would be a deal killer, I'm sure.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

mitiempo said:


> Biggest problem (except for dollars) is finding tanks that fit the locker.


Welcome to my world. Not because of recall- because There are not tanks in existence that will fit my current locker. I'm putting off building a new one because I know it will look like sh*$ when I'm done.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> That's why I referenced the 20lb tank, which can be purchased for $25-$30. The math doesn't work on odd sizes.
> 
> To other posters replies...... Sure the steel tanks rust. Not horrifically, but I toss them every 5-10 yrs and buy new. I never repaint them. Therefore, the three standard tanks I can buy for the price of one composite have a combined life span that seems a lot longer than a single composite.
> 
> Someone mentioned that their propane locker gets wet. That would be a deal killer, I'm sure.


In the PNW, everything gets wet, or maybe at best in a permanent state of dampness. I would think steel would be completely out here, although if painted a bit once a year it might be fine. The cost differential is huge. Worth a thought.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I leave tanks out on the backyard deck in year round weather without much issue I would think saltwater a bit worse but could be controlled

I would think the weight and correct size are the big reasons as well as the visible fuel level


----------



## hooligan6a (Sep 9, 2007)

The Trident 10 lb. tank will not fit the Trident 10 lb. locker. Huh?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Well.. I finally got around to checking, ( I was reminded in this month's Practical Sailor) 

and.....

I have the bad ones...

They are coming off the boat ASAP..

Fortunately, I still have the old steel ones until I get a replacement.

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I wish I was where you guys are throwing those cylinders away.

I only want two.


Pity about it is I was in the USA 12 months ago. If the recall had happened then I could have stocked up.

Oh well.


----------

